# Is Sharptek supply legit?



## Flint76 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi everyone. I am wondering if Sharptek supply is a legit company. I ordered a couple of parts for my globe 685 over a month ago . They were listed as in stock, but I ahve yet to recieve them. I ahve been calling everyday and have yet to actually get anything more than an answering machine.  I am thinking I will just dispute the charges with my bank....but who is at least a reputable company to deal with?


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 11, 2019)

i've haven't heard of that company, but if they are giving you the run around I would contact the BBB, I had trouble with a company a while back, it lasted for weeks so I contacted the BBB, with in two days I was contacted by the company and problem was solved


----------

